# كل ماتتخيله عن (rotary pump)ملف جميل



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ده ملف عن كل انواع المضخات الازاحه الايجابيه الدواره حايعجبكم مبسط ومنظم وجميل وفيه شرح لكب نواع من المضخات الازاحه الايجابيه

في الملف المرفق ده


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكى و جزاكى عنا خيرا


----------



## يامصبرالموعود2 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الكتب ، وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*باشمهندسة عبير .. بارك الله فيكي ، فأنت نشيطة جدا ودائما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك المتميزة ، وكما سبق أن ذكرت لك من نجاح إلى نجاح*​*لك مني كل التقدير ، وتحية خاصة إلى أنشط مهندسة بالمنتدى.*​*د.أحمد زكي*​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> ده ملف عن كل انواع المضخات الازاحه الايجابيه الدواره حايعجبكم مبسط ومنظم وجميل وفيه شرح لكب نواع من المضخات الازاحه الايجابيه
> 
> في الملف المرفق ده


بصراحة برافو عليكى


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> *باشمهندسة عبير .. بارك الله فيكي ، فأنت نشيطة جدا ودائما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك المتميزة ، وكما سبق أن ذكرت لك من نجاح إلى نجاح*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا د احمد وم عبد الناصر


----------



## alisleman84 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكل مشاركة مفيدة ... أتمنى منك مهندسة عبير المشاركة بمعلومات عن تصنيف عام للمضخات ... ولك كل الشكر والامتنان ولجميع أعضاء النتدى ....


----------



## kareem moh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank u


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*اختبار*

مهما كان المصدر فهذا يعطي الفرصة للشكر لك يا (مهندسة عبير) . واود ان اطرح مجموعة تساؤلات عليكي :
1- بالنسبة للمضخات الطاردة المركزية ماهي المعايير التي تحكم اختيار مضخة ما للعمل افية ام عمودية في موقع ما ( محطة ضخ مياه لمشاريع الري ) وماهي المعايير التي تحكم اختيار عدد المضخات .. وهل يوجد (ستاندر ) يضبط هذا الموضوع.. المحطة ذات تدفق 20م3/ثانية
2- توجد عدو طرق لحساب npsh ايهما هي الاسهل والاكثر موثوقية 
3- مالفارق بين صمامات(من حيث التصميم )التحكم بالتدفق وصمامات on/off 
4-كيف يتم اختيار بوابات الرفع الشاقوليه ( من الحديد الصب)او من (الحديد الملحوم )وايهما افضل 
مع العلم ان الستاندر الناظم لهذا العمل هو awwa-c501 ( هل لديك اي فكرة عنه )
مشكور في الرد ( موضوع للنقاش )انتظرك على نفس الصفحة 
م عدي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (16 نوفمبر 2009)

alisleman84 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لكل مشاركة مفيدة ... أتمنى منك مهندسة عبير المشاركة بمعلومات عن تصنيف عام للمضخات ... ولك كل الشكر والامتنان ولجميع أعضاء النتدى ....


 

حاضر من عيني يومين كده بس ابقي فاضيه وحاكتبه هنا كل التصنيف


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (16 نوفمبر 2009)

عدي عاشق ابو عجيب قال:


> مهما كان المصدر فهذا يعطي الفرصة للشكر لك يا (مهندسة عبير) . واود ان اطرح مجموعة تساؤلات عليكي :
> 1- بالنسبة للمضخات الطاردة المركزية ماهي المعايير التي تحكم اختيار مضخة ما للعمل افية ام عمودية في موقع ما ( محطة ضخ مياه لمشاريع الري ) وماهي المعايير التي تحكم اختيار عدد المضخات .. وهل يوجد (ستاندر ) يضبط هذا الموضوع.. المحطة ذات تدفق 20م3/ثانية
> 2- توجد عدو طرق لحساب npsh ايهما هي الاسهل والاكثر موثوقية
> 3- مالفارق بين صمامات(من حيث التصميم )التحكم بالتدفق وصمامات on/off
> ...


 


كل ده بالراحه شويه عليا عامه انا حااحاول اجيب علي اسئلتك دي


----------



## منعم محمود (16 نوفمبر 2009)

كل ما يحتاجة المهندس عن hydrolic system حصريا

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/interactive_onlinecollegecourses.php


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (22 نوفمبر 2009)

alisleman84 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لكل مشاركة مفيدة ... أتمنى منك مهندسة عبير المشاركة بمعلومات عن تصنيف عام للمضخات ... ولك كل الشكر والامتنان ولجميع أعضاء النتدى ....


 
ردا علي طلبك اخي

_المضخات_

جهاز لتحويل الطاقه الميكانيكيه من مصدر خارجي متصل بالطلمبه الي طاقه هيدروليكيه تعطي للمائع هذه الطاقه تستخدم في رفع السائل من مستوي منخفض لاعلي منه او لزياده التصرف المار من مستوي مرتفع الي منخفض


انواع المضخات

1-مضخات الضغط الديناميكي(rotary dynamic)

تحول بين طاقه الوضع والحركه وتحول الطاقه الميكانيكيه الي هيدروليكيه

وتقسم الي:

0المضخات الطارده المركزيه(centrifigal pump)

وفيها يخرج السائل من المروحه في اتجاه نصف قطري الي خارج المروحه وعمودي علي اتجاه محور المروحه

0المضخات المحوريه(axial flow)

يخرج فيها السريان من مروحه المضخه في اتجاه موزي لمحور المروحه


0المضخات ذات السريان المختلط

وفيها تكون السرعات عند مخرج المروحه لها مركبتين احدهما في اتجاه المحور والاخري عموديه عليه



2- مضخات الازاحه الايجابيه(postive displacment)

0مضخات التردديه 
ومنها مضخه الماصه الكابسه 

0مضخات دورانيه 
ومنها gear pump وvane pump


:70::70::70::70::70::70::70:


----------



## محمد نجاح فهمى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بهوت بهوت شكريا
ویبقى السؤال الذى بدأت بھ، كی​​ف أحیا بحیث أعبد الله عز وجل ، ویقول الله سبحانھ "[font=timesnewroman,bold]ھو الذى أن[/font][font=timesnewroman,bold]شأ[/font][font=timesnewroman,bold]كم فى
الأرض واستعمركم فیھا[/font]" ، [font=timesnewroman,bold]فالانسان المسلم مطلوب منھ أن یعمر الأرض، فالذى یحیا على ھام[/font][font=timesnewroman,bold]ش [/font][font=timesnewroman,bold]الحیاة[/font]،
على ھامش التاریخ، لیس لھ وزن، لیس لھ عطاء، لیس لھ عمران، لیس مشاركا فى إسعاد البشریة، [font=timesnewroman,bold]لم یحقق
ھذا الھدف القرآنى المطلوب [/font]وھو استعمار الأرض، للأسف الكفار عندما جاؤا لاستعمار الأمة الإسلامیة ،
استعملوا ھذه الكلمة الجمیلة، لأنھم تظاھروا بأنھم قد أتوا لعمران الأرض وعمران ھذه البلاد المتخلفة،
فاستغلوھا ومصوا دماءھا، لكن نعود إلى المفھوم الأساسى، [font=timesnewroman,bold]نحن الذین جئنا لعمران الأرض، نحن الذین
جئنا لإحیاء الأرض وفق منھج الله رب العلمین[/font].​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد نجاح فهمى قال:


> بهوت بهوت شكريا​
> ویبقى السؤال الذى بدأت بھ، كیف أحیا بحیث أعبد الله عز وجل ، ویقول الله سبحانھ "[font=timesnewroman,bold]ھو الذى أن[/font][font=timesnewroman,bold]شأ[/font][font=timesnewroman,bold]كم فى[/font]
> [font=timesnewroman,bold]الأرض واستعمركم فیھا[/font]" ، [font=timesnewroman,bold]فالانسان المسلم مطلوب منھ أن یعمر الأرض، فالذى یحیا على ھام[/font][font=timesnewroman,bold]ش [/font][font=timesnewroman,bold]الحیاة[/font]،
> على ھامش التاریخ، لیس لھ وزن، لیس لھ عطاء، لیس لھ عمران، لیس مشاركا فى إسعاد البشریة، [font=timesnewroman,bold]لم یحقق[/font]
> ...


 


مش فاهمه تقصد ايه بكلامك


----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله تعالى
عند عمل بحث عن المضخات يضهر في النتائج الكثير من المواضيع للمهندسه عبير 

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## د.محبس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا موضوع جيدا يستحق التقدير


----------



## المتكامل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة اختي على الملفات الرائعه و المفيده


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعا وشكرا علي الاطراء


----------



## nartop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررا مهندسة عبير


----------



## hhhkhalil (20 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## كوسوفي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اختي المهندسه عبير وارجو من الله ان يوفقك لما فيه خدمة العلم والمعرفه


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على مجهودك وعلى المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## engineer sameer (23 يناير 2011)

ملف مفيد كثير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (24 يناير 2011)

باشمهندسه عبير كل الموضوعات التي تتفضلي بعضها شيقه وممتازه اعزك الله وشكرا


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور على هــــــــــذا الملف الرائــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## سعيد معمل (15 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## engineer sameer (18 أبريل 2011)

ok, thank u


----------



## للمعالي (19 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخت عبير


----------



## tarek495 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ali_salem79 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kabaha (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed osama 2011 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس ..افادني كثيرا الملف ده


----------



## rayden1717 (18 مارس 2012)

[/QUOTE]chokran ,ana jadid houné,i5tisasi handasat ba7riyya mouwallidat atta9a bass il moshkil innou kollou english wana takwini faransi


----------

